# What size carbon filter do i need?



## Type_S150 (Jul 28, 2009)

Im trying to figure out what size filter i need. My room dimensions are as follows- 9.5'L x 5.5'W x 9.5'H. Id rather be safe than sorry, so a little too big would be better than not big enough. im using (2) 1kw lights if that matters at all. Everything is rated in cfm, but i dont know what cfm i need. I will have 12 girls total. thanks.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 31, 2009)

Some ppl like exchange of air multiple times a minute. I usually just do once a minute. So multiply the above figures then get a fan and matching scrubber that are the same cubic feet.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 8, 2009)

Yup...  for an area that's 496 cubic feet like yours all you need is a carbon filter/fan that is rated for 100cfm...  a Can Filter 33 (27 lbs.) is rated at 200cfm and would be a great option along with a 200 cfm fan.  You can also get a Speedster voltage controller to regulate the fan speed. 

Happy Growing!


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 8, 2009)

i think you will want to clear the air at least every minute.  adding a carbon filter decreases the cfm the fan can move.  i would recommend an 8" inline rated at around 700-750 cfm, and get a filter that fits it.  

200cfm will be much too small if this fan/filter combo is also being used to vent the heat from 2 1K's (unless hoods are aircooled and have separate ducting and fan).  in any case, it cant hurt too move alot of air, if anything it will help.


----------



## 420grower (Aug 10, 2009)

if you already have an exhaust on a temp switch or reistat(which I believe you have)I would add an ozn-jr,they run 85-90 dollars and will clean 100 cubic ft,my room is about 580 cubic,I run 2 and a 4" can fan w/filter of of a greenhouse unit,my room smells like ozon(that sweet smell you get after a rain)always,don't run a scrubber fan/filter,it will cost you in start up an on electricity to run 24/7,getting rid of heat and smell are 2 completely different subjects,lets not confuse the two,haha,my 2 cents good luck,this is fun when you get it right


----------

